# Wonderful free patterns



## monty1 (Apr 1, 2011)

http://knittingfever.com/free-patterns


----------



## TinaBW (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank I put the site in my favorites.


----------



## ggnorma (Nov 5, 2011)

Am I misreading something. I didn't see anything free. Thanks. Have a blessed day.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you so much to see


----------



## monty1 (Apr 1, 2011)

If you go to the top of the page there is a list to click on of free patterns


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Superstar capelet on my to-do list. ggnorma: just click on the picture that you want to see and you can open the pattern from there. Now I just have to figure out what Novelty Weight yarn is? Anybody know?


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Thank you. What a great website!


----------



## ggnorma (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you! Now if I can just get this rebellious computer to do what I would like for it to. Grrr


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks soooo much for sharing


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## grisabella (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you so much..... already got in favorites lol time to sort my bookmarks out i think.....


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, some nice patterns


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

great website, signed up! thanks!


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing! I put several on my to do list!


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks. I enjoyed looking at the patterns and downloaded the flowers scarf pattern.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Said free but they all seem to be $6.99. I clicked free patterns but they all had a cost. Seems as though pay for patterns are mixed in.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW, am I going crazy with the patterns I want to do. Thanks.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Great site. Thank you.


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

Thank you very much.. there are indeed some beautiful patterns here.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Monty. In my favorites now.
By the way, adorable Maltese! I miss ours terribly.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

great patterns---thanks


----------

